# Eastern Long Neck Turtle Natural Distribution



## SLACkra (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey guys, got a question that I'd love to have answered. I have heard there are two thoughts on the natural distribution of eastern long necks. That it naturally includes the melbourne area, or that they were introduced into this side of the great divide. Anybody got an answer for this one (preferably with a good reference)?

Andrew


----------



## garycahill (Nov 3, 2009)

They are endemic to the Melbourne region

Australian Reptiles & Amphibians - H.G.Cogger


----------

